# Central MI rabbit hunt/Results(pics)



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Well the weather was great and the company was even better but the bunnys just did'nt want to cooperate.:bloos: Nimrod had the first opportunity but the bunny jumped a little far ahead and was between nimrod and a house. No shot. This was not more than 60 yards from the trucks, so we all thought this was going to be a good day. 
Once we got down into the thickets we saw tracks everywere but just no rabbits. We finally had one jump and it was Nimrod's chance again but offered no shot. At this point I think we all started to wonder if he remembered he had a gun in his hand or not.:lol: At that point we tryed to get Buckfever's new beagles on its trail but they are both still pretty green and need a little more field time. But they both seem to have great potential and we were pleased with there efforts today.
It wasn't long after that, that Bucknduck and his dog Jake jumped one but that one offered no shot either. After a small break we started to move to another area of the property and as we started moving I heard Ray, buckfever,to my left yell rabbit. As I turned to see where it was running I see it running directly behind me so I swung around and the trusty .410 did the rest.









After alot of work for one rabbit we decided to take a break and have lunch before we moved to another area.

Here is a pic of Bucknduck, Nimrod, and myself while we area waiting for the burgers on the grill.









And another pic waiting for lunch with MIBIGHNTR.










After an awesome lunch we headed for another area that I was sure that we would get into a few snowshoes but when we arrived to the area we discovered that another hunter was allready in there for a couple hours. We gave it a shot anyhow but no bunnys. We decided to call it a day.

Thanks for the fun hunt guys and the sharing of storys was great. Hopefully the bunnys will decide to show up next time.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Sounds like a great time!!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

What a great time! Thanks again to bluedevil for getting everything together and just want to say that eventhough the rabbits were low in numbers, it was was the opportunity to hunt and be in the company of a great group of sportsmen that made the day a success. I can't forget about the beagles that worked hard and did a great job searching for those rabbits.

Rich


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

I could've had two of those bunnies but it's pretty hard to train beagles with dead bunnies. Ya now...I could have tied a dead one on my leash and drug it around..... :rant: It was fun just watching the dogs....I missed mine, untill we went to the next spot and that ole houndsman was waiting for his dogs all afternoon.

The food was great, lets see....we had salomi, venison sticks, chile and burgers. :corkysm55 Enough to feed half the site, I wasn't even hungry when I got home. 

Thanks buckfever and bluedevil, it was fun. I think I could make the trip again this year if things work out. The first place would have been great for my dog but I'm not ready to let him go in the big woods yet.

Big Hunter and Bucknduck it was fun to hunt with you guys.

Buck master hope your feeling well, I can only imagine what it would be like to pee a watermelon. :yikes:


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks guys for the great outing! It was nice to meet, exchange tales, and enjoy the great January weather in Michigan's Out-of -doors.....sorry , I couldn't resist! :lol: 

I think those two little beagles will be hunting machines in a couple of years, they sure had allot of heart! 

I'll be looking forward to the next bunny outing!

Mark


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Nimrod said:


> It was fun just watching the dogs....I missed mine, untill we went to the next spot and that ole houndsman was waiting for his dogs all afternoon.


I did end up going back out to that spot later that evening to check and make sure the old timer made it out of there or not. His truck was gone so I assume he found his dog, either that or he said pi$$ on it and left the dog out there.:yikes:


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Wish I could of been there. I am STILL fighting the kidney stone thing :yikes:

I get the "stint" removed later today..Looking forward to that procedure 

Well..maybe in a week or two I can get back out there. If anyone is interested and giving it another go around, let me know.

Great pics too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm always ready to get out!

Mark


----------

